# Flukasaurous Fishing



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2007)

Well the flukes are moving out offshore for the winter and this is a prime time to find them stacked up. We fished the spot all day and never left a 300 yard area of ocean. 

Fished out of Indian River Inlet yesterday with two friends - we had constant action all day ending up with about 10 giant fluke and the same in keeper sea bass.

Fished the B buoy area to the lobster pots and never left all day - great trip.

Green was the hot rig of the day!












Monster Fluke about 8lbs







And check out this fluke, Fluke - the color pigmentation never completely switched!


----------



## pbw (Sep 14, 2007)

Dang you are always out fishing! :shock:


----------



## SMDave (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fluke! What do you use as bait?! I usually use bait as opposed the lures with the occasional exception of the Spro bucktail jig for saltwater.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2007)

We use belly strips, squid-minnow sandwiches and sardines. That day I think the squid strips where producing the best, hard to remember. Might have been bluefish belly, they work really good most days.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2007)

good job esquired! Where you fish out of? Can I get there under 5 hours? :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2007)

I fish out of Milford, DE. That trip was out of Indian River Inlet.

You can get there in about one hour (by helicopter  )

Mapquest says 6.5 hrs door to door so 5 hours is possible by car.


----------

